# Inspirationen fürs Bike-Wohnmobil



## N1000 (3. Januar 2021)

Hei, 
Ich bin seit Jahren auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Wohnmobil/Van mit dem ich mit meinen Bikes die Welt bereisen kann. Derzeit bin ich mit einem Transit Custom unterwegs. In Zukunft soll etwas großes her (so das ich dann auch ein 2. Wagen benötige). Das war immer der Vorteil am Connect. Nun soll aber was her mit Dusche, Toilette, Heizung etc. Wichtig: Da ich auf Rennen unterwegs bin und das Auto mit den anderen Bikes auch mal mehrere Stunden alleine steht müssen mindestens 2-3 Bikes ins innere passen.
Hatte schon einen Roadcar 640 im Blick. Ein "echtes GFK Wohnmobil" mit Alkoven wäre mir aber fast lieber nur finde ich da absolut nichts wo effektiv mindestens 3 Bikes in die Garage passen. Wichtig wäre auch das es 3.5t hat. Den Führerschein zu erwerben wäre kein Problem. Alles über 3.5 würde die Reisefreiheit doch sehr stark einschränken, zwecks Maut, Fähren etc. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar Inspirationen eurer Ausbauten.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (3. Januar 2021)

Nilsens12 schrieb:


> [...] Van mit dem ich [...] die Welt bereisen kann


An deiner Stelle würde ich mit einer derartigen Anschaffung noch eine Weile abwarten.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Zahl der rechsstaatlich defizitären Länder seit Jahren zunimmt:
es könnte sein, dass es mit dem freien Herumreisen auch aus pandemischen Gründen noch eine ganze Weile schwierig bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (3. Januar 2021)

@keinTrinkwasser - geb dir recht mit dem was du schreibst.
Kann ja aber trotzdem kein Fehler sein, wenn man sich mal anschaut was der Markt bietet, um dann wenn das Ganze Sinn macht zu wissen was man wo kaufen kann.

Ich häng mich da mal mit an:
Suche auch ein Wohnmobil bei dem 1-max 2 Räder(genauso Anzahl der Schlafplätze) sowohl beim Transport als auch in der Nacht im Mobil untergebracht werden können, VR und Sattelstütze raus geht in Ordnung, aber das sollte es dann sein, kein komplettes demontieren- denn man kommt ja auch mal ziemlich müde wieder am Mobil an und will dann nicht noch 45Min das Bike zerlegen - zuvor vielleicht noch penibel säubern.
Sollte was soweit fertiges sein, kein noch zu erledigender Selbstausbau

Gibt es auch abschließbare Boxen(Blech - Alu etc.) fürs Heck in denen die Bikes "diebstahlsicher" untergebracht werden können?
Zusätzlicher Schutz durch Alarm wäre dann ja auch noch möglich

Bin Neuling in dem Thema, und würde mich über Tipps und Ratschäge freuen👍.


----------



## N1000 (3. Januar 2021)

@keinTrinkwasser Ja die Situation ist in der Tat sehr schwierig allerdings bin ich jetzt in dem perfekten Alter und habe mein Leben für die nächsten 3 Jahre genau so geplant (dank Freelancer Job) das ich mir diesen Traum jetzt erfüllen kann. Das erste Jahr ist nun schon vorbei und es hat absolut nicht hingehauen. Jünger werde ich nicht und irgendwie wird es schon klappen. Wenn man im Oktober nach Spanien gefahren wäre könnte ich ihn dort jetzt unter der Sonne verbringen. Dort sind derzeit sogar die Bikeparks geöffnet. 
Zum anderen habe ich so noch etwas Zeit mich mit dem Thema ganz genau zu beschäftigen bzw. evtl auch selber etwas auszubauen.


----------



## N1000 (3. Januar 2021)

@Teppichmesser Es ist immer eine Frage des Budgets  also wenn du dir z.b. einen Charger GFK anlegst hast du bei fast allen Modellen eine Heckgarage wo du gut 2 Bikes mit verdrehtem Lenker ohne Probleme reinbekommst. Kostet aber ca 50K. Falls du auf der Suche eher in Richtung Van gehst kann ich dir mal die RoadCars empfehlen. Einige Modelle z.b. 640 verfügen über ein variables Bett mit großer Heckgarage dort sollten 3-4Bikes ohne Probleme reinpassen. Ist aber eben ein Van also hat auch ein paar Nachteile


----------



## Sunny.Z (3. Januar 2021)

Nilsens12 schrieb:


> Hei,
> Ich bin seit Jahren auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Wohnmobil/Van mit dem ich mit meinen Bikes die Welt bereisen kann. Derzeit bin ich mit einem Transit Custom unterwegs. In Zukunft soll etwas großes her (so das ich dann auch ein 2. Wagen benötige). Das war immer der Vorteil am Connect. Nun soll aber was her mit Dusche, Toilette, Heizung etc. Wichtig: Da ich auf Rennen unterwegs bin und das Auto mit den anderen Bikes auch mal mehrere Stunden alleine steht müssen mindestens 2-3 Bikes ins innere passen.
> Hatte schon einen Roadcar 640 im Blick. Ein "echtes GFK Wohnmobil" mit Alkoven wäre mir aber fast lieber nur finde ich da absolut nichts wo effektiv mindestens 3 Bikes in die Garage passen. Wichtig wäre auch das es 3.5t hat. Den Führerschein zu erwerben wäre kein Problem. Alles über 3.5 würde die Reisefreiheit doch sehr stark einschränken, zwecks Maut, Fähren etc. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar Inspirationen eurer Ausbauten.


Alkoven schwierig mit großer Garage. 





						A 70 · Sunlight
					

Freedom is my life




					www.sunlight.de
				



Wäre eins mit großer Garage. Allerdings sind Alkoven eher auf Großfamilie ausgelegt. Wie auch dieser mit 6 Schlafplätzen.
Mehr Auswahl mit großer Garage hei Teilintegrierten oder Vollintegrierten.


----------



## Sunny.Z (3. Januar 2021)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mit einer derartigen Anschaffung noch eine Weile abwarten.
> Abgesehen davon, dass die Zahl der rechsstaatlich defizitären Länder seit Jahren zunimmt:
> es könnte sein, dass es mit dem freien Herumreisen auch aus pandemischen Gründen noch eine ganze Weile schwierig bleibt.


Camping boomt. Man hat eher mit längeren Lieferzeiten zu rechnen.


----------



## Remux (4. Januar 2021)

Aktuell würde ich auf Grund mangelnder Verfügbarkeit vom Kauf eines Campers absehen. Pössl bspw. liefert jetzige Bestellungen erst in 2022 aus. Gebrauchte sind teurer als Neupreis (Bekannter hätte für seinen Pössl fast 10k mehr als Anschaffungspreis bekommen).
Nach meiner Ansicht wird es nach Corona bzw. bei wieder durchführbaren Fernreisen eine Flut an gebrauchten Wohnmobilen geben. 

In einen 640er Van sollten zwei Räder in die Garage passen. Der Jasper hat dazu ein Video gedreht:






Ich persönlich würde in Richtung Pössl gehen, Roadcar ist qualitativ spürbar drunter, kostet jedoch nicht extrem viel weniger. Wir hatten letztes Jahr ein Roadcar 640 fürn Urlaub gemietet.


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. Januar 2021)

@Remux - danke - genau in so eine Richtung hatte ich mir das, als Laie auch gedacht.
Das Video hilft mir da sehr viel weiter.
Wie geschrieben seh ich das auch so mit der derzeitigen Situation und dem  Angebot und der momentanen Nachfrage auch so - eher noch warten.
Aber ich möchte wisen was für mich passen würde wenn es dann soweit ist.
Budget - dass man hier nichts geschenkt bekommt ist klar - also sind momentan 50-60K angedacht.
Klar wenn günstiger(guter gebrauchter) gern gesehen.
Nicht unwichtiger Zusatz:
Der Camper wird dann auch nur für Reisen verwendet, im "normalen Alltagsleben zu Hause" steht ein PKW zur Verfügung


----------



## Remux (4. Januar 2021)

Wir hätten für uns übrigens den Pössl Summit 600 plus auserkoren, der hat alles was wir benötigen.

Gibts/gabs mit einer vernünftigen Motorisierung für 46k neu. Super fanden wir hier das schwenkbare Bad bzw die feste Duschwand "hinter" dem Waschbecken. 

Der Kühlschrank hat auch bspw. Scharniere auf beiden Seiten, d.h. man kommt von außen und innen gut ran. Es hilft hier wirklich nur selbst vor Ort ausprobieren, anders wird das nichts.

Die günstigen Hersteller, d.h. die Billigmarken der Großen wie bspw. Sunlight, Roadcar usw sind im Endeffekt alles das gleiche was die Innenausstattung angeht. Hier unterscheidet es sich meist nur in der Anordnung bzw. Anzahl von Staufächern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2021)

Nilsens12 schrieb:


> .... Ich wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar Inspirationen eurer Ausbauten.








						Zeigt her eure mobilen Unterkünfte!
					

Hallo zusammen!   Lasst uns doch mal an euren mobilen Behausungen teilhaben :daumen: Bei mir gibts seit ein paar Tagen folgendes Schätzchen im 1A Zustand, passend zum neuen Auto!     Schlafplätze für max. 5Personen bzw im sinnvollen Setup: Bett für 2& gleichzeitig Sitzfläche für max. 4 Leute WC...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (4. Januar 2021)

@Remux - nochmals danke für deine Infos.
Klar ist ich muss mir da mal selbst ein paar Möglichkeiten vor Ort ansehen, bzw. ansprechen was ich mir vorstelle- leider momentan wegen "Maskenball" schwierig


----------



## eringo (4. Januar 2021)

Junior 541 DK-G - Bresler Mobile
					

Fiat Ducato Länge: 5,41m, Höhe: 2,99m Sitzplätze: 4 Schlafplätze: 2 / +1  Preis: ab 78.980,00 €




					www.bresler-mobile.de
				



Preis ist aber heftig


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. Januar 2021)

Ist ne Alternative - aber nichts das was ich wohl haben möchte(auch gehen wohl keine 29er MTB rein.
Das 26er passt gerade so.
Auch hab ich schon gelesen man solle "aufpassen" wegen der Gesamthöhe- sonst seien schnell mal größere Umwege zu fahren bzw. es stehen weniger Stellplätze zur Verfügung.
Kann mir jemand sagen ab welche Höhe es "kritisch"wird, hab bisher als Rad ,Motorradfahrer oder PKW Fahrer nie auf Durchfahrtshöhen geschaut.


----------



## der_schwabe (4. Januar 2021)

Hallo nach HDH 
Ich fahre aktuell nen Tourneo Grand Connect - also den mit dem langen Radstand. Ich habe mich vor Kurzem auch mit der Anschaffung eines Campers beschäftigt und bin beim Weinsberg Outlaw hängen geblieben.

Da ich aber für die viele Kohle oft ins Hotel kann, habe ich die Anschaffung wieder verworfen und mir einen Pick Up geholt - mit H-Kennzeichen, damit ich jederzeit durch HDH fahren kann 

Happy Trails


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. Januar 2021)

Weinsberg Outlaw hatte ich mir auch angeschaut - nur für Radtransport wird da aber dann zuviel Platz "verschenkt"
Ist ja eher gedacht für Motorrad
Wäre schön wenn Weinsberg da in der Art mal noch was für nur Radtransport bringen würde.

Das durchrechnen mit Hotelkosten sollte sicher gemacht werden, nur muss bedacht werden dass ich das Hotel nicht verkaufen kann - das Womo dagegen klar mit Minderung schon wieder


----------



## der_schwabe (4. Januar 2021)

@Teppichmesser  dafür brauch ich für das WoMo einen Stellplatz, und muss Steuer und Versicherung, Reparaturen, Wartung etc. bezahlen... "Rechnen" wird sich das nicht, wenn man das nicht aus Passion betreibt! 
Aktuell hat man halt den Vorteil unabhängig zu sein - und eine Nacht darf man ja überall stehen, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich untersagt ist.

Klar ist der Outlaw nicht ideal für den Biketransport, aber falls man noch ein Motorrad transportieren möchte (Nutzlast beachten!) könnte es schon Sinn machen - oder noch jemand in der Garage nächtigen möchte als "Untermieter"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (4. Januar 2021)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> "Rechnen" wird sich das nicht, wenn man das nicht aus Passion betreibt!



Da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.


----------



## pseudosportler (6. Januar 2021)

Hatte mich schon im Frühjahr 2019 dafür entschieden das ich 2020 nicht arbeite und mir ein WoMo hole.
Es wurde ein Weinsberg CaraCompact Pepper Autark Plus 600 MEG, zum Glück früh genug bestellt, sollte Anfang März da sein, wurde April, nur die Solarpaneel kamen erst Anfang Mai.
Mit 6,7 Meter Länge ist er nicht wirklich alltagstauglich, man hat beim Einkaufen teils Probleme zu parken
Eher als Mitte Mai ging Corona bedingt eh nichts, war von da an bis Ende Oktober stets unterwegs, nur 3 mal für max 4 Tage Zuhause.
Hatte 2 MTB mit, während der mit dem WoMo beide auf den Heckträger, wen ich mit einem Bike unterwegs war, kam das andere in die Heckgarage, mit Vorderrad ausbauen bekommt man bequem 3 Bikes in die Heckgarage.
Mit 110 Liter Frischwasser bin ich 4 bis 5 Tage autark gewesen, habe meist frei gestanden.
Hänge jetzt noch ein Jahr dran, auch wen es wohl noch etwas dauert bis man wieder los kommt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## dertutnix (6. Januar 2021)

Ein paar Gedanken

Wirtschaftlich wird sich ein WoMo kaum rechnen, daher müssen da individuelle Ansprüche überwiegen
Nasszelle/WC wichtig? Wenn nicht Fzg ala VW-Bus mit Aufstelldach. Wenn ja Kastenwagen o.ä.
WoMo einziges Fzg und täglich im Einsatz? Wert auf Fzg-Länge legen, ggf. auch Höhe
Zielgebiet definieren, autark oder Campingplätze? Straßen, v.a. Breite beachten
Zuladung beachten
Weißwand (= Teilintegriert/Integriert) getrennte Heckgarage möglich, Höhe/Breite beachten
Kastenwagen individuell = alles möglich
Kastenwagen vom Hersteller möglichst hohe Schnittmenge finden. Eigene Vorstellungen mit fertigem Wagen vergleichen, gerade Grundrisse sind meist fixiert
MTB im KW vom Hersteller haben meist unterm Heckbett Schränke, also kaum Platz für MTB unterm Bett beim Schlafen. Alternativ Bett ist in der Höhe zu ändern oder keine Schränke (MTB kann quer unters Bett)
...


----------



## HaegarHH (7. Januar 2021)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> aber nichts das was ich wohl haben möchte(auch gehen wohl keine 29er MTB rein.


Also besonderes Problem bei MTB nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Lenkerbreite! Klar, VR raus muss man in vielen Fällen wegen der Höhe sowieso, aber dann kommt es u. U. mit dem Lenker wieder noch tiefer und damit in Bereiche wo ggf. noch mehr Einbauten sind. Wenn man den Lenker 90° dreht, dann verlängert man erheblich. Dank Longer, lower, slacker etc. sind 1,2x schon nicht unkritisch für unters Bett / zwischen die Betten und mit Lenker quer wird es halt die nächsten 20cm problematischer. 



Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Auch hab ich schon gelesen man solle "aufpassen" wegen der Gesamthöhe- sonst seien schnell mal größere Umwege zu fahren bzw. es stehen weniger Stellplätze zur Verfügung.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ab welche Höhe es "kritisch"wird, hab bisher als Rad ,Motorradfahrer oder PKW Fahrer nie auf Durchfahrtshöhen geschaut.


Wir haben Ducato mit Aufstelldach, dass noch mal auch geschlossen ein Plus an Höhe bringt, nicht ganz so extrem wie die H3. H3 hat dafür entweder oben festes Bett zum Runterlassen statt des Zeltes wie bei uns, oder doppelten Boden (super für Stauraum und noch mehr für Isolation!). 

Gibt spezielle Navis, die das z. T. recht ordentlich abbilden können, zumindest besser als Google Maps Standard. 

Die meisten Schranken, an Supermarktplätzen, am Strand, in den Bergen, ... sind 1,98cm und ganz bewusst auf die Höhe gesetzt. Wenn man da durch will, dann bleibt nur noch Ford Nugget (und vergleichbares) mit AD und Tieferlegung und ohne Markise übrig.

In den Bergen mussten wir ein paar mal warten, dass wir in die Mitte der Straße konnten, weil nur auf unserer Spur bleibend wären wir wohl nicht von Italien z. B. zum Umbrail hoch gekommen. Also reale 2,70 - 2,80 bringt halt schon mit allem, was nicht eckig ist ggf. ein Problem. Hängen geblieben sind wir noch nie, wegen Höhe umdrehen auch nicht. 

Letztens in Düsseldorf ein Problem gehabt, weil auf einmal ALLES um uns rum nur noch bis 2,8t war 




der_schwabe schrieb:


> Aktuell hat man halt den Vorteil unabhängig zu sein - und eine Nacht darf man ja überall stehen, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich untersagt ist.


DAS mag das Vanlife-Board bei FB so sehen, das mag Instagram suggerieren ... die Wirklichkeit ist schon recht weit entfernt. Je mehr das für sich so in Anspruch nehmen und sich auch zeitgemäß wie die Wilden aufführen, desto mehr werden Schranken und Schilder kommen. 

Diese "Schlafen zur Fahrtüchtigkeit ..." ist ja immer ein Argument, mag funktionieren, aber dann sicher KEIN Camping und wenn der Wagen schon den Tag da steht, dann ist er u. U. aufgefallen. 

Hochharz ist Naturschutzgebiet, da sind eigentlich ALLE Übernachtungen im WoMo untersagt, weil das viele "nicht wussten" wurden nochmal extre Schilder an den P montiert, jetzt kommen zunehmend Schranken. Die "Idioten" stellen sich dann zu dritt in den nächsten Feldweg und werden so als nächstes regelmäßige Kontrollen auf den Plan rufen, ich kenne einige Gemeinden, die da regelmäßig Nachts um 3 erst zur Kasse bitten und dann die sofortige Weiterfahrt verlangen. 

Z. B. Schweiz steht ganz unscheinbar ein Mini-Schild an der Grenze zum nächsten Verwaltungsbezirk, dass generell campieren / WoMo verboten ist. Wird nur gern übersehen. 


"Viele" erlaubte Sachen, z. B. das immer mehr eingeschränkte Jedermannsrecht im Norden, gelten eigentlich nur für selbstangetrieben, also Wanderer, ggf. werden noch "normale" Radfahrer und Kanuten hingenommen, aber alles andere ist draußen, auch das Übernachten in den Alpen oberhalb der Baumgrenze als biwakieren gehört dazu. DAS ist alles nix mit Vanlife!


Ist ungefähr so, wie all die Diskussionen hier um wer darf wo wann fahren.



dertutnix schrieb:


> Nasszelle/WC wichtig? Wenn nicht Fzg ala VW-Bus mit Aufstelldach. Wenn ja Kastenwagen o.ä.


OHNE WC (Nasszelle) und dann auch noch gerne ...



dertutnix schrieb:


> Zielgebiet definieren, autark oder Campingplätze? Straßen, v.a. Breite beachten


... autark -> DAS führt dann ganz schnell dazu, dass der liebe Vanlifer gnadenlos ALLES zuscheisst und am besten noch die Mülltüte hinter her wirft. Wir waren letztes Jahr an einer Stelle in DK, da hätten wir es keine 10 Min. mehr ausgehalten, war wohl mal DER In-Tipp bei Park4Night. Sehr verständlich, dass das bei der explosiven Vermehrung 2020 zu immer mehr Ärger und Sperrungen führt. 

Btw. unsere Dusche habe ich 2x wirklich genutzt, beide Male hättes es auch ein nasser Lappen oder Außendusche getan, wollte es aber mal probieren. Trotz (oder wegen?) Außenabsaugung ist auch die Innenraumbelästigung beim WC doch schon ... äh ... tlw. unschön. Und die Sanitärkabine kostet bei klassischer Aufteilung viel Platz, auch optischen Raum, einfach mal einen Affinity anschauen zum Vergleich. Ansonsten dann doch schon eher die Duschen beim Campingplatz, den kostenlosen Stellplatz genutzt und das Geld im angrenzenden Solebad gelassen, ... 

Gerade für meine Freundin war das mitgeführte Klo ausschlaggebend und ich geniesse die Vorteil auch, ob es noch mal eine "Kabine" würde, wüsste ich trotzdem nicht. 




dertutnix schrieb:


> WoMo einziges Fzg und täglich im Einsatz? Wert auf Fzg-Länge legen, ggf. auch Höhe


Parkplatz beachten! Mit 3,5t darf man NICHT mehr auf den üblichen Parktstreifen stehen, auch wenn mein kleiner 5,40er da hin passt und sogar schmaler als manch SUV wirkt, bei 2,8t ist formal Schluss. An bekannten Stellen wird da schon mal Streife gelaufen, mich hat es dann schon mal 30,- gekostet. 

Ab 5,40 wird es dann zunehmend schwierig auch wegen der Länge. Ein 6,40er wüsste ich hier nicht mehr zu stellen und im Kastenwagen-Forum z. B. gibt es div. Diskussionen, wie man es schaffen kann in seiner Straße seinen 6,40er noch auf den Stellplatz zu bekommen, der eigentlich noch passen sollte.




dertutnix schrieb:


> Zuladung beachten


Gerade in den MTB-Destinationen bzw. im Transit (Österreich) wird es schnell sehr, sehr teuer.



dertutnix schrieb:


> MTB im KW vom Hersteller haben meist unterm Heckbett Schränke, also kaum Platz für MTB unterm Bett beim Schlafen. Alternativ Bett ist in der Höhe zu ändern oder keine Schränke (MTB kann quer unters Bett)


Tip: Unbedingt auf Dieselheizung achten, weil i. d. R. ist sonst hinten unten unterm Bett der Schrank für 2x 11kg Gas, mächtig viel Platz! Manche Hersteller lassen dann den Einbau trotzdem da, andere planen erst gar nicht damit. 

Da mal einen Blick hinten z. B. in einen Westfalia werfen und dann z. B. mit Malibu-Standardausbau vergleichen.

Wenn ich HEUTE noch mal entscheiden könnte und ggf. auch noch so 10-20.000 mehr in die Hand nehmen könnte, wollte, dürfte, ... dann hätte ich zwei heiße Kandidaten 

* Affinity 

* Rocket One

Oder gleich zum Klein-Anbieter. Wobei da sind die Lieferzeiten noch viel schlimmer, als beim einem Custom-MTB.


----------



## Teppichmesser (8. Januar 2021)

@HaegarHH
Guter Tipp mit dem Affinity👍.
Passt in vielen Punkten zu meinen Vorstellungen  - und mal was anderes.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Januar 2021)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Weinsberg Outlaw hatte ich mir auch angeschaut - nur für Radtransport wird da aber dann zuviel Platz "verschenkt"
> Ist ja eher gedacht für Motorrad


Die Argumentation kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn mir Fahrzeuglänge und Preis "passen", würd ich mich doch über zusätzliche Staufläche freuen. Du fährst doch sicherlich zu Deinen Rennen nicht nur mit den Bikes alleine. Da könnte man den Platz ja für Ersatzteile, Werkstatt sinnvoll nutzen.
Oder natürlich auf das eine oder andere Wassersportgerät, wenn man schon in Spanien und nicht nur aufs Biken fixiert wär. Die übrige Raumaufteilung scheint mir doch gut durchdacht. Wär ein ernsthafter Kandidat für mich, falls ich was suchen würde.


----------



## Remux (27. Juli 2021)

Ich hol das Thema hier mal wieder hoch, da ich nicht extra ein Neues eröffnen wollte. 
Kann jemand eine Hülle für einen Heckträger empfehlen? Wir bekommen demnächst unseren Pössl und ich  möchte die Räder auf der AHK mitnehmen. MTBs haben da dann doch etwas andere Dimensionen auf Grund des breiten Lenkers.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Juli 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine Hülle für einen Heckträger empfehlen?


Wir haben für das Cargobike meiner Frau eine Motorradplane geholt. Die sind etwas robuster und haben mehr Volumen. Du kannst auch den Lenker des MTB in Fahrtrichtung drehen, das spart auch nochmal Breite.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juli 2021)

Moin, ich liebäugele auch bereits seit 2 Jahren mit der Anschaffung eines Campers. Nachdem es fast ein klassischer Kastenwagenausbau auf 6.00m Ducato geworden ist (hätte ich den im 03/2019 mal für die 29`000CHF gekauft  ) bin ich jetzt eher auf die Kompakten umgeschwenkt.Grund ist wie so oft der Stellplatz. 2.10m bekomme ich in meine Garage und in die nahe Tiefgarage die recht günstig vermietet. So kann der Camper abfahrfertig stehen und ich kann meinen 3er Touring in der Garage als Alltagsauto stehen lassen.
Wunschkandidat ist momentan der Ford Nugget, fährt den hier jemand?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Juli 2021)

Beachtet bei den Wagen auch die Wartungsintervalle. Fiat möchte zB beim 1.9er Ducato alle 4-5 Jahre den Zahnriemen gewechselt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (27. Juli 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wunschkandidat ist momentan der Ford Nugget, fährt den hier jemand?


In wenigen Tagen   

Seit Oktober 2019 hatte ich einen 5,40er Kastenwagen Hymer AyersRock ... die Entscheidung damals wurde auch durch meine Freundin getroffen, der z. B. festes Bad, wichtig war.  Na ja, längere Geschichte, kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne noch mehr zu schreiben, aber dank riesen Glück und der Marktlage ist nach der Freundin auch der 5,40er weg und der Nugget sollte diese Woche abgeholt werden. 

Mit Glück, sehr viel Glück, habe ich einen Jahreswagen mit 4.500km ca. 10.000 Euro unterhalb des aktuell üblichen Preises gefunden, damit wohl ziemlich am realen, corona-bereinigten Wert. Bewusst der "kleine" L1 mit AD, ich weiss, worauf ich alles verzichte, sortiere auch gerade alles aus, was wohl nicht mehr rein passen wird usw. ... und muss dann wohl nochmal richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen für AHK und Thule Velospace XT3.


Zum Thema Nugget: Nach immer mehr Verzögerungen, Baustopps, ... usw. gibt es nun seit ein paar Tagen kompletten Bestellstop bei den Händlern für Nuggets. Wenn einer noch welche im Vorlauf hat, dann mit Glück in ca. 1 Jahr. Die Chance schwinden, die Möglichkeiten werden immer weniger und die Preise explodieren tlw.  Es sind wohl über 5.000 Bestellungen noch offen, 2022 / 23 gibt es den "neuen" Transit Custom und auf dessen Basis dann wahrscheinlich den "neuen" Nugget. Bestellbar wohl ab 2022, Lieferung wohl ab 2023. 

Andererseits die Geschichte des Big Nuggets, mit Tamtam vorgestellt, Schwierigkeiten, gerade die ersten ausgeliefert und nun von Ford eingestellt und u. U. als "Meridian" von Westfalia alleine weitergeführt, zeigt, dass die Zukunft erst wirklich zeigen muss, wie es weitergeht. 

Mit Glück bekommt man bei Roadsurfer & Co. am Ende der Saison einen der Mieter, obwohl auch die sind schon weitesgehend alle verkauft! Die sind dann so 20.000+ km gelaufen und kosten bei guter Ausstattung so +/- 58.000 Euro  da wären die neue bei MGS mit dem üblichen Rabatt bestellt deutlich günstiger gewesen.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juli 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> In wenigen Tagen
> 
> Seit Oktober 2019 hatte ich einen 5,40er Kastenwagen Hymer AyersRock ... die Entscheidung damals wurde auch durch meine Freundin getroffen, der z. B. festes Bad, wichtig war.  Na ja, längere Geschichte, kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne noch mehr zu schreiben, aber dank riesen Glück und der Marktlage ist nach der Freundin auch der 5,40er weg und der Nugget sollte diese Woche abgeholt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich will auch einen L1 mit Aufstelldach. Kaufdatum ist auch erst in 1-1.5 Jahren, hab dieses Jahr lieber in Haus und Garten investiert....
Ich hoffe bis dahin hat der Markt sich beruhigt und es gibt Finanzierungsrückläufer und/oder junge Gebrauchte von "Corona-Campern" die doch lieber ins Hotel gehen.
Bei uns gibts momentan einige Vorführer, meist Vollaustattung mit grossem Motor, vom CH-Ford-Händler für 50-53tsd Fr. Die haben dann so 10-15tkm gelaufen und sind preisglich mit einem mager ausgestatteten neuen von MGS.


----------



## Remux (27. Juli 2021)

Wir bekommen unseren 600er Pössl 2Win S Plus voraussichtlich in den nächsten zwei Wochen nach Bestellung Anfang Juni 21. Glück muss man auch mal haben.

Das mit der Regulierung des Marktes halte ich aber für etwas schwierig, da die Neupreise derzeit massiv steigen und entsprechend die gebrauchen auch mitziehen, da das Gap sicher nicht kleiner wird. 
Unser Bus kostet bspw. im Modelljahr 2022 satte 2600€ mehr als noch 21. Bei anderen Modellen wirds teils noch eklatanter.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juli 2021)

Bei uns in CH merkt man schon etwas von einer "Marktregulierung". Es sind, zum Beispiel, auf den bekannten Kleinanzeigenportalen momentan viele sehr junge gebrauchte California gelistet. Die Preise sinken im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr deutlich. Liegt eventuell auch am verregneten Sommer der vielen Corona-Campern einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Remux (27. Juli 2021)

Gut, Californias sind ja dann doch noch räumlich sehr begrenzt, denke das wird vielen nicht bewusst gewesen sein. Ich hatte jetzt nur für "richtige" Wohnmobile mit Toilette usw. gesprochen.


----------



## baatz (28. Juli 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Seit Oktober 2019 hatte ich einen 5,40er Kastenwagen Hymer AyersRock ... die Entscheidung damals wurde auch durch meine Freundin getroffen, der z. B. festes Bad, wichtig war.  Na ja, längere Geschichte, kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne noch mehr zu schreiben, aber dank riesen Glück und der Marktlage ist nach der Freundin auch der 5,40er weg und der Nugget sollte diese Woche abgeholt werden.


Warst du mit dem Kastenwagen nicht zufrieden ? Fährt sich der Nugget so viel besser ?


----------



## HaegarHH (28. Juli 2021)

baatz schrieb:


> Warst du mit dem Kastenwagen nicht zufrieden ? Fährt sich der Nugget so viel besser ?


Danke für die Frage  

Also ob sich der Nugget besser FÄHRT solltest Du mich ggf. in einer Woche fragen - _hoffentlich_ aktuell hängen da noch ein paar Sachen in der Post und ich müsste SA ca. 1000km nach Bad Reichenhall und SO schon wieder zurück. Wobei auch das ist nur Autobahn in D schrubben und nicht wirklich das volle Spektrum "fahren".

Ich hatte ein MJ2017 von dem Chassis her mit 160PS Schalter. Umbau auf Borbet CW3 mit 255/55R18 hat unglaublich viel gebracht, einmal deutlich bessere Fahrkomfort, gerade die kleinen, harten Kanten etc. sind nicht mehr "durchgeschlagen", aber noch mehr, man musste nicht permanent gegensteuern, Kurs halten, gerade auf Autbahnen bzgl. Laufruhe glich es danach deutlich mehr PKW. Sind aber halt auch mal locker 2.500,- Zusatzkosten!

Davor hatte ich Touran und die Freundin Bulli, der Wechsel auf Ducato war da nicht so extrem. Meistens auf der Bahn Tempomat auf ca. 120km/h und ab. Nervig war dann bei langen Tagen - wir wohnen im Norden, DA ist alles lang, wenn man mal MTB fahren will! - es war halt NUR Tempomat mit Schalter und bei ca. 115-125km/h ist man halt häufiger am Abbremsen, runterschalten, beschleunigen ... und jedes Mal der Tempomat wieder raus.

5,40er ... wollte ich unbedingt haben, wegen a) Parken und b) fahren z. B. in den Bergen. Stilfser Joch hoch, Umbrail runter war die Länge (und Breite) gerade noch ok, Hochachtung vor den Kollegen, die das mit 7m gemacht haben, wobei da das Tempo dann noch langsamer war, als es bei uns möglich gewesen wäre. An den Stellen hat man auch Gewicht und Motor sehr deutlich gemerkt. In den Serpetinen oder besser danach, war stlw. sogar der 1. Gang notwendig und tlw. ist man dann nicht mal mehr in den 3. gekommen.

Soweit fahrtechnisch. Den Verbrauch nicht zu vergessen, selten, sehr selten mal unter 10l/100km gelegen, meistens so um die 11-12. Räder hinten auf dem Träger hat man wenig gemerkt, die 255er haben etwas beigetragen, Klima bin ich mir nicht sicher. Überrascht war ich dieses Jahr in Schweden auf eher kleinen Straßen, eher gemütlich unterwegs, da ging es mit Rädern und Klima Richtung 12.


Parken war dann schon eher ein Problem. Über 2,8t bzw. als solches zu erkennen ist Diverses verboten, z. B. Parkstreifen für PKW neben der Straße, in HH wird das dann tlw. geahndet. Auch Supermarktplatz ist 5,40 drei handbreit zu lang, zu breit häufig auch. Wir hatten Hochdach, damit 2,78m Höhe und auch das versperrt immer mal wieder den Zugang.

Fazit: *Basis* ... muss man sich schon sehr bewusst machen, aber ansonsten zufrieden, vom Verbrauch mal abgesehen, der aber erklär- und nachvollziehbar war.


Es war ein "wilder Zickzack" zu dem meine heutige Ex-Freundin durchaus beigetragen hat. Irgendwann habe ich Bilder vom Crosscamp gesehen, der Touran sollte sowieso mal getauscht werden, auch wenn er sich bis dahin 160.000km mit 1,2l TSI sehr gut und schadlos geschlagen hatte. Festgestellt, dass der Crosscamp "damals" (VOR Corona!) sogar deutlich günstiger war, als ein neuer Touran.

1,83m und ca. 115kg sind halt ein Wort und eine Ex-Freundin dazu zu viel für den Crosscamp oben, da wird das Bett im Dach zu Hängematte. Kann man machen, muss man nicht. Wir wollten nicht. Und nur unten schlafen will man in so einem Auto wohl auch nicht, außer man steht drauf immer noch umzuräumen. IMMER!

Der Hymer Sydney rückte in den Blick. Ducatobasis, viel mehr Platz, Aufstelldach, aber ansonsten Bus, oder Westfalia wg. Dieselheizung und Platz im Kofferraum für die MTBs. Zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt war MTB IM Fahrzeug gesetzt.

_... wie gesagt viel hin und her ... _

So wurde es der 5,40er Ayers Rock - leider! Schon kurz danach die ersten Probleme, 2020 VIER Monate in Italien "verschollen", um das Aufstelldach zu reparieren. Aber gut, Schicksal und hat nix mit dem Wechsel zu tun.


Das Ding hat hinten Gaskasten und damit passt effektiv neben 2 Kisten Bier und 3-4 kleine Euroboxen NIX rein, keine Fahrräder, kein gar nix! Also nix was "uns" wichtig gewesen wäre oder wichtig geworden war. Da hatte ich mehr Platz im Touran. Wenn jemals wieder Kasten, dann 100% nur noch mit Dieselheizung! Wenn Dir Stauraum wichtig ist, dann mind. 6m, dann kannst Du aber alles an regulären Parkplätzen vergessen usw. Alltag wird dann sehr, sehr schwer. Für Stauraum gilt, mehr Stauraum ist noch besser als Stauraum, da wäre dann 6,40er angemessen. Aber ob man damit dann da hinkommt, wo man noch gerne hinkommen will? Und das mit Spass und ggf. legal?


Ex wollte unbedingt Klohaus IM Fahrzeig. Ja, die Idee hat was. Sie hat die Tür nur nie zu gemacht, weil es ihr ansonsten Platzangst beschert hat und ja, war sch... eng da drin. Geduscht habe ich 2x im Wagen, einmal zum Probieren, und einmal bitter bereut danach. Weil alles trocken kriegen usw. war ich danach verschwitzer als davor. Ansonsten halt eher Schwimmen im See, oder Duschen auf Camping. Klar, wild stehen und so ... aber echt? In Europa? In Coronazeiten? Nach Coronazeiten? und WENN dann geht das so, wie beim Bikepacking, Trekking in Island, ... da hatte ich auch nie eine Dusche dabei. Das Klohaus nimmt Dir aber Raumgefühl ohne Ende und kostet Platz. WENN und wenn dann auch noch ca. 80.000 da wären, dann würde ich mir wohl den Rocket ONE anschauen, in 6m oder gleich 6,40.


Ach ja, Aufstelldach ... nach der Reparatur haben wir es dann NIEMALS verwendet. Zum einen keine Lust, zum anderen war der Aufstieg mit 90° bzw. 270° Drehung frei im Raum nicht sooo schön. Beim Hymer Sydney war die Leiter in Fahrtrichtung, da konnte man hoch, sich nach hinten setzen, oben. Oder Aufsetzen, Beine runter und auf Leiter. Die Ex hatte Kinder und auch da hätte ich schon Sorgen gehabt, wie lange das gut gehen würde. Problem wäre auch gewesen, dass die zweite Person IMMER über die erste drüber gemusst hätte bzw. die Platz hätte machen müssen, damit die zweite an die Leiter gekommen wäre, na gute Nacht.


Tolle viele Schränke ... ja, super! Da räumt man dann ein und fährt 5 Wochen in Urlaub. Passt! Hat sein Grundzeugs immer drin und spontan geht es los. Prima!  ... Na ja, die Realität war halt anders. Kühlschrank und Küche muss sowieso ein- und wieder ausgeräumt werden. Wasser auffüllen, nach der Tour ablassen, ... mögen andere anders sehen und mit fett Solar auf dem Dach - sage ich schon Aufsteldach hahahaha - hätte man ggf. sogar den Kühlschrank durchlaufen lassen können. Die Mäuse, die wir dann mal bei 14 Tagen Nichtnutzung drin hatten, hätten sich wohl gefreut.  Bei uns war es eher so, dass wir dann mal für 4-6 Tage los konnten, mal MTB fahren, mal im Winter Verwandte besuchen. Also packte man jedes mal genau für den Trip, von 1 BackUp Unterhose und 2 T-Shirts im Fahrzeug abgesehen. Dann wurden die Inhalte der Taschen ggf. in die Schränke gepackt, 4 Tage später da wieder raus in die Tasche. ICH fand es da schon sehr viel entspannter, meine Tasche so wie immer zu packen und aus der Tasche leben. Schöne viele leere Schränke ...


Ich wollte ursprünglich mal das Zelt ersetzen, um nicht Abends in ein klammes Zelt, klamme Sachen zu räumen, Kochkiste rausholen, ... ca. 1h nach Ankunft das Essen in Sicht, um am nächsten Morgen noch klammere Sachen zurück ins Auto zu packen. Ich rede NICHT über Trekking, Bikepacking, ... da ist das alles ok, so wie es da ist, das gehört in dem Sinne dazu. Ich rede mal von ein paar Tagen loskommen, sich die Freizeit "gönnen" usw.


Aktuell glaube ich daran, dass mit all den Erfahrungen und Wünschen, der Art wie ich ihn nutzen will, der Nugget sehr viel besser zu mir passt, als der Kasten. Ob ich das nach den ersten intensiven Nutzungen noch so sehen werde, will ich hoffen, was in 3 oder 5 Jahren ist, wird sich sowieso zeigen.


----------



## baatz (28. Juli 2021)

Das ist ja mal eine Antwort 😀 Auf jeden Fall interessant zu lesen, auch was die Erwartungen sind / waren und was sich davon in der Praxis bewährt hat oder auch nicht. Bei ein paar Deiner Punkte kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum diese in einem Nugget besser sein sollten, aber wird sich ja dann rausstellen (z.B. Räder im Innenraum, Schlafen im Aufstelldach). Ich würde mir einen Nugget o.ä. dann kaufen, wenn ich 4/5 Sitzplatze bräuchte , vielleicht noch, weil er sich PKW ähnlicher fährt als ein Ducato (wenn einem das wichtig ist).


----------



## baatz (28. Juli 2021)

interessant fand ich ein Bild aus dem Poesslforum, da hat jmd. für die Heckgarage mit den Bike Stands von Evoc und einer Betterhöhung sich was gebastelt. Ist aber auch etwas umständlich ...naja, ist halt so oder so ein Kompromiss 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (28. Juli 2021)

Ich versuche mal kürzer zu antworten   



baatz schrieb:


> Bei ein paar Deiner Punkte kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum diese in einem Nugget besser sein sollten, aber wird sich ja dann rausstellen (z.B. Räder im Innenraum, Schlafen im Aufstelldach).


Da ist ein Nugget NICHT besser in dem Sinne, weil z. B. Räder immer noch draußen. ABER dafür werden IMHO die Nachteile mit deutlichen Vorteilen kompensiert. 

Der Nugget - nicht Plus - also L1 misst 4972mm und passt damit hier auch quer an der Straßenrand, fällt zwischen SUV und Kombi kaum auf. 




baatz schrieb:


> Schlafen im Aufstelldach


1. Du kommst sehr viel entspannter ins Bett und für mich ohne Höhenangst auch wieder runter. 

2. Die Matratze oben ist 200x138, an beiden Seiten noch ein wenig Luft, weil die Mechanik innen liegt. Im Ayers Rock hatten wir unten 197x120 und das war eng, sehr eng.

3. Das AD mit Bett oben bringt deutlich Raumgewinn und Belüftung, das fehlte beim Kasten




baatz schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Nugget o.ä. dann kaufen, wenn ich 4/5 Sitzplatze bräuchte , vielleicht noch, weil er sich PKW ähnlicher fährt als ein Ducato (wenn einem das wichtig ist).


Klar, das Fahren war ein Argument, weil ich den Wagen auch als Alltagsfahrzeug gelegentlich nutzen muss, auch der Verbrauch, das Parken usw.


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juli 2021)

@HaegarHH Danke für deine Einschätzung! Es ist schon ein Dilemma und eigentlich immer ein Kompromiss. Wir brauchen vier Schlafplätze (Kids sind 8 und 1 Jahr) und Ziel ist es mal am Wochenende spontan in die Berge oder im Sommer längere Roadtrips (Sardinien, Korsika, Griechenland..etc).
Bei vier Schlafplätzen ist man eigentlich dann fast schon automatisch bei diesen furchtbaren Alkoven-Monstern oder hat diese noch schlimmeren Kastenwagen mit Stockbetten....dann doch lieber eine Nummer kleiner.
Eigentlich sollte es ja ein California als "einer für alles" werden. Nachdem ich aber mal die Lage sondiert hatte stand da schnell mal 80-90k CHF () für einen schicken Cali oder Marco-Polo auf dem Zettel. Dann brauche ich meinen schönen BMW F31 330i mit knapp 40tkm nicht für 30k CHF in Zahlung geben, sondern kaufe lieber für weitere 50k CHF einen Nugget. Unterm Strich weniger Kompromiss in beide Richtungen und dafür etwas mehr Unterhalt.


----------



## Remux (28. Juli 2021)

Schau dir mal den neuen Pössl Campstar an (Mercedes Basis). Der ist rein vom Aufbau her super und Preis ist auch ok. 





Das mit der Küche ist ziemlich cool gelöst.


----------

